# Rlt's Next Limited Edition Watch



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is only approx two weeks away from completion. It has taken over four and a half months to get it sorted but apart from some engraving and boxes to sort out we are almost there. I may not be moving for another two weeks so may have time to complete it before then if not it will be shortly after.

It is a limited edition of 100 pieces.

It is NOT the diver or dodec dial, these two will be a bit longer yet.

Small dial tease to keep you going.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats 3 now Roy,thought I would have a little breathing space when I got 5 and 6


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Alex, you know that I'll save you one.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PS. RLT4 owers get first choice of the first 50 edition numbers.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks









But the way we are going I will have to hand over my pension book to you in 30 years


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yes .... !!!







#04 please









One of my all time favourites









Interesting that







it says made in England


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

35 for me then


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's John & Alex ,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You can reserve a number now with absolutely no commitment to buy until you have seen the watch.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What type of watch is it Roy?

Is it a chrono?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not want to give too much away yet Stan but it is not a chrono.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It's a Mickey Mouse watch isn't it?
















I knew you'd have to do one.









I look forward to the suprise.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> It's a Mickey Mouse watch isn't it?


 er, Not quite Stan,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Smoke screen failed, sorry.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Shoot, I don't have a Mickey Mouse watch yet. I'll keep looking on oh-boy









If it says made in England, does that mean it's not an ETA?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

is this what I think it is Roy?

If so No. 3 please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul it is ,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll check me funds.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Yes Paul it is ,


 Oh yes it's nearly done! This is the one I was hinting about sometime ago lads!







I think Jot remembers what it is as well! You wait til you see it,









Have you fixed the price yet Roy? Need to work out where I'm gonna syphon the money from!


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

The suspense is killing me! When are we going to see it? Never was good at being patient....


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't see what all the fuss is about, it's only got a mouse on the dial after all.























Perhaps the mouse is really a lion?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Whats this Roy







? The dance of the seven veils







.

You tease you







.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

Perhaps my "lucky no. 7" could be reserved


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

And I just promised the wife I wouldn't buy another watch for a while.

HMMMMM, another 2 weeks is a while, isn't it?

I'll be having #9 to go with my RLT 4 if you please, Mr Taylor.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

from the small glimps of the dial doesn't look too far away!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stop it PG







They will guess
















I have to find the cash for this one from somewhere


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Roy, I'll have #27 and Thank You


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thak You John, and every one else who has reserved one.


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Roy said:


> You can reserve a number now with absolutely no commitment to buy until you have seen the watch.


Could I reserve number 55 until I've seen it please, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes of course,


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

If it's what I think it is put me down for one. I'm guessing hand wound and small case diameter?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hand wound , hack seconds approx 37mm.









Which number Tim ?


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I'd love 22 but I think this number will be taken. If it is #75 would be fine.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No. 6!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

me too







could I reserve No.66 Roy until I see it please


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Still don't know what the hell it is but can I reserve 77 Roy







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes thank you.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Whats this Roy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want it kept quiet for several reasons,

The main one is that several other forums will latch onto this and start talking about it before it is even finished. You all know what they are like.

Bill Yao will be having dials and hands made for it.
















I would sooner the criticism come after the watch is completed than before.


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

If it's not a secret can you tell us in what price range it's likely to be please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry I cannot give an exact price yet as I am waiting for the straps , boxes and other small things. I am hoping for some where between Â£120 and Â£150.


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

That's ok, the price range you've given is ok. Thanks.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Hand wound , hack seconds approx 37mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess its not PG tips' sundial watch suggestion.

Guess its not his decimal watch suggestion either

Did pg ever suggest a watch like the Juvenia, the one that runs anti-clockwise?

Nah, time to go back to search the archives again. Geez pg, you make a lot of posts...

37mm is a bit on the small side but if they are all big, it could get boring.


----------



## richp (Mar 31, 2004)

Bizarrely enough, I've just been looking at another watchsite with a 37mm watch whose figure '6' is VERY VERY much similar to the peek that Roy has given us. If it is the same design, I'll snap Roy's hand off when he releases them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A lot of posts, mostly about nothing in particular Mike!









The 37mm might be a slight red herring ish, I'm not sure the originals were exactly this size but as near as damn it, most sites I've seen with them on are slightly different as is the number 6 font, ever so slightly.

I better keep quite I know how hard Roy has worked on this and as he says he doesn't want the suprise spoiling. btw I only found out by accident, Roy hasn't confided in me on this, just so happens he mentioned it a long time ago as a maybe, I said I'd go for it for one if he ever went ahead, and he swore me to silence. It's been hard I can tell you!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

OK, what the hell.

A few years ago I contacted Smiths with a view to making a military style watch bearing the Smiths name again.

They would not let me so I figured that I would do it anyway with my name on.

It is a homage to the 1968-1970 Smiths's military watch.

It is not a copy because nothing is exactly the same as the Smiths version. the dial, hands and case are slightly different and it bears my name but it was still inspired by the Smiths watch which I have always held in high regard.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd guessed







. Been searching for the reference







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bugger the other forums. You'll get criticism whatever you do Roy







. I've learn't that much of watchworld.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Do you have a picture of a completed watch?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No sorry Stan no pictures until completion,

Please no one post pictures of the Smith's either , it is not suposed to be a replica.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy, I'll be patient.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Is the movement made in England?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Finally realised what this one is about. I thought I had been off the forum for too long but the last few posts made it clear. PLEASE can I put my name behind number 100? (if it's a 100 ltd edition, I'd rather have 100 than 50). Had been hoping this one would materialise at some point because I have been looking for a military watch and found noe I was 100% happy with (original Smiths not my budget, just like a decent Benrus!). Should be this one!









I hope we're not going to get another debate about "homage" watches though, that might put me off!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

> another debate about "homage" watches


Please, no...

I also love the Smiths referred to. What a pity they did not allow the name to be used for a limited edition.


----------



## willydale (Jun 1, 2003)

Put me down for #10. Thanks, Roy! Willydale


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You,

The movement is Swiss.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

This sounds like my sort of thing and even without the name on the dial it should make a nice companion to the Smiths Astral I already have, so, if you wouldn't mind giving me dabs on number 13 pending photos and final price Roy...

Incidentally how will this one be presented? Surely at that price-point you won't be able to do the Rosewood box and engraved plaque thing like the other RLT limited editions???


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JayGee said:


> Incidentally how will this one be presented? Surely at that price-point you won't be able to do the Rosewood box and engraved plaque thing like the other RLT limited editions???


 You'll have to wait and see,


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Pencil me in for 02 please Roy.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

A tentative #026 please Roy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

#5 for me please Roy, I'll leave #41 to anyone who would like it.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Tentative pencilling-in for 73 please Roy.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Only 4 days to go?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

er, maybe a little bit longer but I'm doing my best.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I think most of us do not realise some of the work going into this particular watch







Sweat and Blood,eh Roy?

Roy,if you need help with the you know whats ,send me some and I will get you know whatting


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I will not be able to put it into an expensive woodern box or have an engraved plaque etc. but it will be in a nice box. I have already gone over my budgets with the watch which is the most important part of the package.









Thanks for the offer of help Alex but I'll try and manage and if I get stuck I'll contact you.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

it's gonna be my birthday present so hopefully it will be ready in time.







If not I'll just have to have a delayed birthday this year!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Or 2 Presents


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I should be so lucky!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PG it will easily be ready for your birthday.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't one with a dial that Alex has printed with a spud.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> I don't one with a dial that Alex has printed with a spud.


 Fuss pot,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Then they may be a little longer in development









Roy,dials are now stripped and sent back,sorry I knew one of them would spot it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oops, what have I said?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats another fine mess you've got them into Stanley







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Gawd Ian, do you think I sussed the bugger's out?









Roy being a farmer is supplying Alex with 'taiter's to make dials?
















My chicken wings is really flappin' now.









I may lay an egg.























Shucks, it seems it was all the dream of an antipodean.









Back to reality.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan said:


> I may lay an egg.


Quick Stan







. Hover your arse over that straw.

It might be Nuremburg egg







.

I sincerely hope Roys not expecting to unveil his new creation on this thread







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Will the new creation be RLT 11?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It may be RLT'69 , either way up.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Clever







another clue


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm worried it may have an alarm that crows like a cockrel.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Any news on the project?

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am not happy with the crystals that I have been supplied with.

I need to replace these. They are ordered and should not be long.

The only other problem that I have is that I may be moving house next week.

Some may be ready before this but if not they will be the following week. If the house move is taking place the week after then some will be ready next week.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Confused now?

Wait till next week


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You've made a decission on the crystals then Roy. Acrylic I take it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Paul,


----------

